
Washington state lawmakers bring bill to ban most cannabis concentrates - cglong
https://www.leafly.com/news/politics/washington-state-lawmakers-bring-bill-to-eliminate-cannabis-concentrates
======
sarcasmatwork
>Illegal concentrates led to 57 deaths

Which those numbers are from black market cartridges, and not legal ones CDC
recently confirmed.

While, Number of alcoholic liver disease deaths: 22,246 and Number of alcohol-
induced deaths, excluding accidents and homicides: 35,823
([https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/alcohol.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/alcohol.htm))

But there is a problem with Cannabis? Hell no, how about look at the deaths
related to just alcohol. Too much money behind it, so no one wants to touch
it. Typical politicians not looking at all the facts.

>Washington state lawmakers wants to slash the allowed potency of all non-
medical cannabis concentrates, limiting THC levels to no more than 10%.

That would mean that every grower would have to get new clones/seeds. That's
not going to happen.

------
rolph
its the re-war on drugs from a losers point of view

right away the cannabis is being revilified when the death and damage was
caused by an adulterant not suitable in the least for smoking or vaping

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrolysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pyrolysis)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketene)

those deaths had to do with exposure to hazardous compounds synthesyzed ad hoc
by a vaping pen filled with precursor chemicals for a pyrrolysis reaction. the
IDLH is a concentration of 5ppm airbourne...

the other big problem is that people will start making thier own concentrates
in thier backyard again, and those others of a riskier predisposition will do
so in a building without proper chemical protocols or expertise so butane hash
oil explosions would make a comeback

